# Ok this poll is for Bbry



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I would get either NB or Solid Gold.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bumpity, Bump


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: Thanks for starting my day with a laugh. :smilie_daumenpos: I'll put my shopping trip off to get some feedback. :aktion033: :thumbsup:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Now - Aria Maltese - uses Eukanuba and you can get that at Pet CO - they boys are own Eukanuba puppy - but i just bought some Chicken Soup..which I didn't know you could get a petco. I'm switching because Rugby and Atticus are a tad picky (Rugby more so than Atticus).


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

ooh, looks like Chicken Soup is coming up fast from the rear. I have tried Chicken Soup & mine loved it - maybe I should go that direction


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I picked all other because we use Canidae. I totally love it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> ooh, looks like Chicken Soup is coming up fast from the rear. I have tried Chicken Soup & mine loved it - maybe I should go that direction [/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: I feel like we should be placing bets.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I put in other, Matilda eats Innova


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=439951
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm taking Solid Gold to place. :HistericalSmiley: Looks like a shoe-in right now.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> I picked all other because we use Canidae. I totally love it.[/B]


 :biggrin: 
Sorry, Suz, your vote has to be disqualified because Canidae is not available at Petsmart or Petco. That leaves Chicken Soup ahead of all other, but trailing behind Natural Balance & Solid Gold.

I also prefer Canidae but it is not available within 40 miles of my house & I am rebelling. :wacko1: That smiley represents me, not you.  

If anyone else voted other for a food that is not readily available at Petco or Petsmart, please fess up so we can disqualify your vote as well.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm not allowing myself to vote so I can remain neutral in the tally. Looks like a close race at this time, though. :aktion033:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> I'm not allowing myself to vote so I can remain neutral in the tally. Looks like a close race at this time though. :aktion033:
> 
> 
> We actually have a tie for first place between Solid Gold & Natural Balance. :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=439961
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhh ok gotcha I guess I didn't read the posts leading up to this one. :smilie_tischkante: I can't remember who it was but they were saying they were ordering their Canidae through mail and the shipping was real cheap. Let me find out and get back to you. :biggrin: 

Edit: Ok soooo I did some digging and it seems that some people from SM order from Hearty Pet, which you are correct the shipping calculated for me came out to like four more dollars than the product. 

So I did some searching on google and this site called Only Natural Pet Store calculated free shipping for me and they also have a 10% off coupon. Soooo maybe you could check this out. http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Can...ood/102008.aspx 

Another option would be driving the 40 miles to get Canidae and just buying a big bag and putting what you are not using in freezer bags and freezing it until you are ready to use it.

Good Luck! I hope you can find something that will work for you. I'm so happy that our Pet Supply Plus carries Canidae as my two love it. SaraBella is a picky eater and has always been so I was worried when Poptart was going to be coming into our life and was on Canidae I was thinking I would have to feed to different dog foods. But much to my suprise SaraBella loves it too! :biggrin: And it has helped her coat with used to be mat city and with the tear stains she used to have. Its sooooo great having a food they both love! :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> ooh, looks like Chicken Soup is coming up fast from the rear. I have tried Chicken Soup & mine loved it - maybe I should go that direction [/B]


Ollie's breeder fed him Chicken Soup...I wondered why his poops were never quite firm and he had terrible gas every night. Switched him to NB and that did the trick.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

any of the first 4 are all good... i didn't vote because i don't buy my food at petco.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for searching for me. I tried the link you gave & it comes up for me as $10.99 for a 5# bag with $9.97 shipping for UPS & $14.30 for USPS. Did you fill in the box that asks for your zip code? If you don't mind, try it again & see if maybe I am doing something wrong. I'd love to be able to get it with free shipping.

Ohhhhhhh ok gotcha I guess I didn't read the posts leading up to this one. :smilie_tischkante: I can't remember who it was but they were saying they were ordering their Canidae through mail and the shipping was real cheap. Let me find out and get back to you. :biggrin: 

Edit: Ok soooo I did some digging and it seems that some people from SM order from Hearty Pet, which you are correct the shipping calculated for me came out to like four more dollars than the product. 

So I did some searching on google and this site called Only Natural Pet Store calculated free shipping for me and they also have a 10% off coupon. Soooo maybe you could check this out. http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Can...ood/102008.aspx


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> any of the first 4 are all good... i didn't vote because i don't buy my food at petco. [/B]


Everyone needs to vote. The original question, in a previous thread, was "if" you had to pick a food, Petco sells, which one would you pick, if you had no other choice.

So vote, Carrie, every vote counts.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=439951
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a big disadvantage. Long white fur & soft poop just don't mix. Well, actually they do & that's the problem.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=440038
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, Carrie, please vote but choose between one of the foods that you could get at Petco. Even if you vote other, it should be one of the other Petco brands & it would be helpful if you would tell us which one of the "others" that would have been. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:brownbag: ooh..ok. well, i haven't done all the research on it, but i thought about going to castor & pollux, so i voted for that.... solid gold was on my list as well...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Thanks for searching for me. I tried the link you gave & it comes up for me as $10.99 for a 5# bag with $9.97 shipping for UPS & $14.30 for USPS. Did you fill in the box that asks for your zip code? If you don't mind, try it again & see if maybe I am doing something wrong. I'd love to be able to get it with free shipping.
> 
> Ohhhhhhh ok gotcha I guess I didn't read the posts leading up to this one. :smilie_tischkante: I can't remember who it was but they were saying they were ordering their Canidae through mail and the shipping was real cheap. Let me find out and get back to you. :biggrin:
> 
> ...



I order my freeze dried from there sometimes. They are good with prompt shipping.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis started out on nutro, then went to natural balance, then went to chicken soup, and then blue buffalo... he liked the natural balance best and his poop is the most firm on it so thats what he's on now.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like natural balance is on the home stretch with almost 1/3 of the votes. Chicken Soup got lost in the dust :eusa_hand:


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella eats Solid Gold Wee Bits. The Petco in my area didn't carry wee bits originally, but I talked them into it : )


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Looks like natural balance is on the home stretch with almost 1/3 of the votes. Chicken Soup got lost in the dust :eusa_hand:[/B]



LOL ~ Chicken Soup is good. My girls did well on it. I just chose a food from "The List" that has done well for ALL of my doggies, yet it certainly wouldn't make it good for one, if there were to be a problem. Keep in mind, I also feed them Wellness, along with "other" brands. As I've said, I do switch off.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I voted. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=439951
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooh! Pam, you may be on to something! The Buttercup can clear a room, bring down aircraft, suffocate anyone in a nonventilated area with her nighttime gases. :smstarz: And i'm betting it's from the Chicken Soup. She DOES gobble it up, though... 
I just bought a bag of the Drs Foster & Smith kibble at TARGET (WHO KNEW?!?!?) on SALE, no less! It's SUPER small size kibble (PERFECT for our malts, no?), and she loooooooooooooooooooves it. She also loves the canned food. She has scarfed her dinners in RECORD time since we started that stuff. (Okay, "record time" for The Buttercup in regards to dinner.... is less than 20 minutes... she's a slow eater LOL)

BUT no gas.... SO FAR! 

Very interesting how other pups react to the same foods ours all love, isnt it?? :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

We feed Miss Skylar Sue home made chicken and rice...she has the most obnoxious "toots"...and from such a sweet little thing..must be the chicken...  .... Anne Marie how is the Buttercup??? Skylar Sue and I miss hearing about her escapades...


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank all of you for your posts & your votes & Mia & Cody's mom for setting up the poll. I will follow the poll to see how it goes but I think I will be going to Petco tomorrow to get some Natural Balance. I had just about talked myself into just ordering the Canidae when I started hearing (actually reading) the complaints about acetaminophen. It is so hard to find something that you totally trust.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i've heard good things about natural balance... but at the same time i have heard that the food isn't consistent and there were instances of finding cat food mixed with it. :blink: 

what was this about acetaminophen and canidae?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=439964
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do we win a prize if we choose the winner? I use Solid Gold Dry food. That's what you looking for right?
But I also buy Merrick canned food.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> i've heard good things about natural balance... but at the same time i have heard that the food isn't consistent and there were instances of finding cat food mixed with it. :blink:
> 
> what was this about acetaminophen and canidae?[/B]



Supposedly someone was having trouble with their dogs getting sick & they sent 2 samples of canidae to a lab in TX. I think its ethoquix or something like that and it showed acetaminophen in the food. Canidae denies it and the samples were sent in a ziplock bag so the lab cannot say for sure that it was really Canidae in the bag. Hopefully it is not true.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Do we win a prize if we choose the winner? I use Solid Gold Dry food. That's what you looking for right?
But I also buy Merrick canned food.
[/QUOTE]


Nope, no prize but my guys may be wishing I had listened to you. They don't seem to be too excited about the Natural Balance Duck & Potato yet.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=440448
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for explaining.  
i went and looked it up, and you're right. they can't say for sure the accusation was true. i sure hope it isn't.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I hope it isn't true too. I'm sure if it is, we will be hearing more about it soon. 

I guess my two got hungry because they finally decided to eat the NB. :aktion033:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

The Solid Gold food rates the highest of the poll options on this dog food review site that I'm using to help me out with trying some new foods. (link here) Not that this site should necessarily be the be all and end all of how to pick a good dog food... but the way that they evaluate the food makes sense to me.

Anyway, Solid Gold is rated 6 stars--the highest rating they give. It's in the company of Orijen, Innova Evo, Go Natural, and a few others. There's an explanation of the evaluation near the bottom of the page for each food they rate. The others listed in the poll get a 4 star rating on this site (usually because of lower meat content or use of more grain/fillers, etc.). If I were in your shoes, I would be most eager to try the Solid Gold.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you for your post. I did buy a bag of the Natural Balance Allergy Formula Duck & Potato, hoping that might help with tear staining. I had also used that site and the formula of Solid Gold that rated higher was not at the Pet Smart where I went. I'm not sure if other Petsmarts carry that formula or not but if the NB doesn't work, I will try it if they do.


----------

